# Image wallpaper plus grande quand sauvegardée...



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Août 2014)

Quand je veux changer de  wallpaper et que je choisis une autre image sauvegardée dans mes photos, l'image apparaît toujours plus grande. Et impossible de la rétrécir avant de sauvegarder le changement.
Je sais, ce n'est pas un gros problème, mais quand même


----------



## LukeSkywalker (1 Août 2014)

Cela vient du fait que tu as 2 formats sur l'iPad, paysage et portrait, donc l'image s'adapte directement au 2 configurations.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Août 2014)

Pourtant, sur les fonds d'écran Apple, il n'y a pas de souci quand on bascule d'une position à l'autre. 
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## lineakd (1 Août 2014)

@bruno de malaisie, te servir d'app du genre de wallax


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Pourtant, sur les fonds d'écran Apple, il n'y a pas de souci quand on bascule d'une position à l'autre.
> Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.



Peut-être parce qu'ils utilisent des images carrées pour ne pas avoir à les déformer pour occuper tout l'écran quand on bascule de l'horizontale à la verticale.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Août 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @bruno de malaisie, te servir d'app du genre de wallax




Merci pour l'application Wallax que je ne connaissais pas


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------

